# jullie/je (bezittelijk voornaamwoord, meervoud)



## AllegroModerato

Dag allen,

_Ik hoop dat jullie jullie/je dromen zullen verwezenlijken._

Is het "jullie" of "je"? Ik neig naar "jullie", maar aangezien dat best een onhandige woordsequentie is, denk ik dat er vaak "je" wordt gebruikt. Heb ik gelijk?


----------



## Syzygy

Dit is wat ik in de ANS erover heb gevonden.


> Volgt het bezittelijk                          voornaamwoord direct op het persoonlijk voornaamwoord, dan heeft het                          bezittelijke _je_ om redenen van welluidendheid de voorkeur.


----------



## Lopes

Je klinkt wel een tikje ouderwets geloof ik, als in, 'neemt jelui allemaal je boeken mee'.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Syzygy, bedankt voor de link. Lopes, ik begrijp je commentaar niet. Wat klinkt er ouderwets?


----------



## Syzygy

Zeg je dat het beter is om altijd _jullie_ te gebruiken, Lopes? En hoe zit het met het persoonlijk voornaamwoord _jullie_? Hier heb ik namelijk gelezen dat dat ook soms door een gereduceerde vorm _je_ zou kunnen worden vervangen.
Hier is een voorbeeld dat de ANS geeft:


> _Jullie_ hebben gehoord wat er gebeurd is en _je_ zult                                   wel begrijpen dat _je_ zo niet langer door kunt gaan.                                   _Je_ moet er rekening mee houden dat _je_ (eventueel:                                   _jullie_) ernstig in moeilijkheden komt.


Zouden jullie dat als slechte stijl beschouwen?


----------



## Lopes

AllegroModerato said:


> Syzygy, bedankt voor de link. Lopes, ik begrijp je commentaar niet. Wat klinkt er ouderwets?



Ik bedoelde dat het gebruik van 'je' ouderwets klinkt. Maar bij nader inzien weet ik niet of dat wel echt zo is.


----------



## Kahaani

Syzygy said:


> Zeg je dat het beter is om altijd _jullie_ te gebruiken, Lopes? En hoe zit het met het persoonlijk voornaamwoord _jullie_? Hier heb ik namelijk gelezen dat dat ook soms door een gereduceerde vorm _je_ zou kunnen worden vervangen.



Hier lijkt het erop dat het onderwerp _jullie _naar _je _is gewijzigd in de bijzin. Dus, "_jullie" _wordt aangesproken, vervolgens wordt algemeen _je _gebruikt. Ik zou dit niet als foutief of slechte stijl zien, en het wordt ook heel vaak op deze manier gezegd.


----------



## bibibiben

@Syzygy,

Ik kan me wel vinden in dit advies van de ANS. Als eenmaal duidelijk is dat je verwijst naar meerdere personen, kun je overstappen op 'je' en 'jullie' even laten voor wat het is. Maar verplicht is het niet. En als je om welke reden dan ook de behoefte voelt om nadruk te leggen, kun je niet meer met 'je' uit de voeten. 'Je' is immers altijd onbeklemtoond. Je bent dan gedwongen toch weer uit te wijken naar 'jullie'. 

 Als er een 'jullie' direct volgt op een andere 'jullie' — vaak gaat het dan om een bezittelijk voornaamwoord — zal de overgrote meerderheid van de sprekers die inderdaad willen vervangen door 'je'. De meesten zeggen liever "ik hoop dat jullie je dromen zullen verwezenlijken" dan "ik hoop dat jullie jullie dromen zullen verwezenlijken". Ik zou die vervanging niet ouderwets, maar eerder normaal taalgebruik willen noemen.


----------



## ThomasK

Hetzelfde geldt voor het wederkerend voornaamwoord van jullie:_ jullie vergissen je_...


----------

